# Adele's new single!



## Golfmmad (Oct 24, 2015)

Have you heard it yet?

It's just brilliant, the best she's ever done. It will surely be record of the year.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 24, 2015)

love it, looking forward to the album.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 24, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			love it, looking forward to the album.
		
Click to expand...

Me too!

:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 24, 2015)

Have you seen how much weight she's lost?

Great voice too!


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 24, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Have you seen how much weight she's lost?

Great voice too!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, was watching last night, she's looking great!

:thup:


----------



## Grogger (Oct 24, 2015)

Not my cup of tea but it's not a bad song.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 24, 2015)

Won't be rushing to listen to that again.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 24, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Won't be rushing to listen to that again.
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that. Where's the razor blades? It used to be the Smiths for music to commit suicide to, now it would appear Adele now has that crown, strewth that was depressing.


----------



## Tiger man (Oct 24, 2015)

Same old but if that's your thing


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 24, 2015)

more dross ,never been a fan


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 24, 2015)

I do like Adele but this one is a little too depressing, might turn out to be a slow burner.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2015)

I've heard it all week on the radio. Can't say it's my thing. It's not a bad song, just not what I like. She does look quite good now though


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 24, 2015)

The poacher said:



			more dross ,never been a fan
		
Click to expand...

I can understand everybody has different tastes in music, but to call it "Dross" is just disrespectful.

:ears:


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 24, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I've heard it all week on the radio. Can't say it's my thing. It's not a bad song, just not what I like. She does look quite good now though
		
Click to expand...

Because she's turning into a laydee, not a spotty teenager no more.

not heard the song yet, but quite liked her previous stuff on the basis she ain't a Simon Cowell manufactured drone.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Oct 24, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUjvaMWKeBI


----------



## the smiling assassin (Oct 25, 2015)

Massively overrated. Like almost everything mainstream.


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 25, 2015)

sounds more like a BOND song than SAM scream like a girl SMITHS load of tripe,class act in every way.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 25, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I'll second that. Where's the razor blades? It used to be the Smiths for music to commit suicide to, now it would appear Adele now has that crown, strewth that was depressing.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I find 99% of the music on the 'what are you listening to now' thread more depressing than The Smiths. Who were one of the best bands the UK has produced in the last few decades. IMHO of course.


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 25, 2015)

Thought she'd nicked the intro straight from Lionel Ritchie...
Song of the year has to be I Wasn't Expecting That by Jamie Lawson. Anyone who can watch the video without turning into a blubbering wreck by the end doesn't have a heart!


----------



## User62651 (Oct 25, 2015)

I like it, melody and arrangement - big song shows off her effortless power, Adele deserves all her success, nice to see she's still got it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 25, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Thought she'd nicked the intro straight from Lionel Ritchie...
Song of the year has to be I Wasn't Expecting That by Jamie Lawson. Anyone who can watch the video without turning into a blubbering wreck by the end doesn't have a heart!
		
Click to expand...

Loved it till I actually listened properly to the words and saw the Vid, don't like it now, really depressing!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 25, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Thought she'd nicked the intro straight from Lionel Ritchie...
Song of the year has to be I Wasn't Expecting That by Jamie Lawson. Anyone who can watch the video without turning into a blubbering wreck by the end doesn't have a heart!
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen the video,but the song is shocking. 
On par with Sam Smith/John Newman & Ed Sheeran.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 25, 2015)

Good song - think she is a very talented songwriter and singer. Certainly a good number of successful artists around at the moment


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 25, 2015)

It's not even close to her best song. 

Wishy washy rubbish.  Expected more.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 25, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Thought she'd nicked the intro straight from Lionel Ritchie...
Song of the year has to be I Wasn't Expecting That by Jamie Lawson. Anyone who can watch the video without turning into a blubbering wreck by the end doesn't have a heart!
		
Click to expand...

I saw him sing that live when he was supporting 1D the other week. I managed to keep it together though


----------



## c1973 (Oct 25, 2015)

Not a fan. Just not my cup of tea at all. I can see why folks would like it though. Personally I'd rather stuff carrots in my lugs than listen to her, but each to their own.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 25, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I haven't seen the video,but the song is shocking. 
On par with Sam Smith/John Newman & Ed Sheeran.
		
Click to expand...

Shocking?  It's a well crafted pop song - you might not like it but a bit of perspective surely.


----------



## andycap (Oct 25, 2015)

She is like marmite , i personally like her even if i dont go mad on the song , classy lady in a world full of manufactured music and artistes . I also like the fact that she seems so down to earth and does not do the celebrity bit at all .


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 25, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Shocking?  It's a well crafted pop song - you might not like it but a bit of perspective surely.
		
Click to expand...

Nope,I was being kind when I said Shocking.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 25, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Nope,I was being kind when I said Shocking.
		
Click to expand...

To early '60s mums and dads The Stones were actually shocking.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 25, 2015)

Personal view - it sucks
I'm sure it will sell by the bucketload.....


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 25, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Thought she'd nicked the intro straight from Lionel Ritchie...
Song of the year has to be I Wasn't Expecting That by Jamie Lawson. Anyone who can watch the video without turning into a blubbering wreck by the end doesn't have a heart!
		
Click to expand...

As I said earlier, everybody has different tastes in music, and that song for me is boring and ordinary. I don't think I would change my mind even if I watched the video. Too many repeats of "I wasn't expecting that".


----------



## StevenKnight (Oct 28, 2015)

I feel the song quite nice ^^


----------



## la_lucha (Oct 28, 2015)

Golfmmad said:



			As I said earlier, everybody has different tastes in music, and that song for me is boring and ordinary. I don't think I would change my mind even if I watched the video. Too many repeats of "I wasn't expecting that".
		
Click to expand...

By the third or fourth time of him repeating it, I thought to myself "well I was expecting that mate".


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 28, 2015)

It's getting some funny heat on the net. MEMEs created all over the place about her being on the phone a lot in the video.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 28, 2015)

Heard it today for first time and quite liked it typical Adele.

will be interesting to hear her album. If her songs imitate her life, 25 should reflect her being a mum. looking forward to her getting her vocals around stinky nappys and sleepless nights.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 28, 2015)

It sounds just like imagined it would, generic middle of the road guff much like her male counterpart Sam Smith peddles. No depth in the melody = last train to snoozeville.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 5, 2015)

It seems to have smashed sales, download, streaming and viewing records in the UK and US.  So she's doing something right


----------



## MarkA (Nov 5, 2015)

I thought she was great until I saw a live concert and every other word was effing this effing that - horrible! pity the lady has got a great voice but absolutely no class!


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 20, 2015)

Just watched, "Adele On The BBC," and she didn't disappoint! Her live performance was stunning, note perfect as they say. The chat with Graham Norton showed the real Adele, funny, honest and witty - and dispelled a few myths!

The lady shows a lot of class - doesn't need to flaunt it like some.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 20, 2015)

Golfmmad said:



			The lady shows a lot of class - doesn't need to flaunt it like some.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't need to,or can't? 

Decent singer.but she was never going to make millions for her looks was she.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 20, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Doesn't need to,or can't? 

Decent singer.but she was never going to make millions for her looks was she.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't need to, on the first point.

Secondly, she's very attractive and has a terrific personality.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 20, 2015)

Golfmmad said:



			Doesn't need to, on the first point.

Secondly, she's very attractive and has a terrific personality.
		
Click to expand...

Very attractive,really? 
Average at best. 
But like I said,decent singer & comes across well.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 20, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Very attractive,really? 
Average at best. 
But like I said,decent singer & comes across well.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, for me she doesn't have to look stunning, more, her personality shines through making her very attractive. 

But glad you think she comes across well. :thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 20, 2015)

I bet she's crying herself to sleep in her solid gold bed, worried about what a bunch of middle aged golfers are saying about her on the Internet


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 20, 2015)

Golfmmad said:



			Yes, for me she doesn't have to look stunning, more, her personality shines through making her very attractive. 

But glad you think she comes across well. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep,cracking personality.


----------



## evahakool (Nov 21, 2015)

Golfmmad said:



			Just watched, "Adele On The BBC," and she didn't disappoint! Her live performance was stunning, note perfect as they say. The chat with Graham Norton showed the real Adele, funny, honest and witty - and dispelled a few myths!

The lady shows a lot of class - doesn't need to flaunt it like some.
		
Click to expand...


Enjoyed the show as well Chris, the lady sure can sing.

Be interesting to hear the new songs that's reflecting her life at the moment, as with most singer/songwriters I think there best material comes from when they are young
and on the cusp of growing up.:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 21, 2015)

have to say the bit on last nights Adele At The BBC show, with the audition of Adele lookalikes was absolutely brilliant

well worth seeing again


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			have to say the bit on last nights Adele At The BBC show, with the audition of Adele lookalikes was absolutely brilliant

well worth seeing again
		
Click to expand...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OHXjx...NeJBijICWHQ0OhvUW1i9-YIk0d6eklt00V2fKrbzttYxQ

She is brilliant

Wonderful person with a beautiful voice


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2015)

Undoubtedly a great singer. Sadly her music leaves me cold.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 21, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Very attractive,really? 
Average at best. 
But like I said,decent singer & comes across well.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes - looks have always been key - see Mamma Cass, Joan Baez, Karen Carpenter, Alison Moyet, Shirley Bassey, Cilla, Hazel O'Connor, Joni Mitchell, Tracey Chapman, Amy Winehouse,Barbra Streisand etc.  

In fact fortunately so many of the greatest female singers are just great voices. Pity today's celeb culture also demands 'looks'


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 21, 2015)

evahakool said:



			Enjoyed the show as well Chris, the lady sure can sing.

Be interesting to hear the new songs that's reflecting her life at the moment, as with most singer/songwriters I think there best material comes from when they are young
and on the cusp of growing up.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely right Roy, one of the songs that she performed last night she wrote when she was just sixteen years old. And it was stunning! After listening to most of her new album she hasn't lost that ability.

Can you tell I'm a die hard fan? 

:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 21, 2015)

Wow, 6 pages on Adeles new single. You can tell the season is over.
For the Record I think its Poo.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2015)

Miserable cow, every song she has ever written is about some sad experience or some bloke breaking her heart.

She either put it about loads when she was younger and got dumped a lot or has been involved in the longest break up in the history of the world.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 21, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Wow, 6 pages on Adeles new single. You can tell the season is over.
For the Record I think its Poo.
		
Click to expand...

Only shows 2 pages for me!


----------



## louise_a (Nov 21, 2015)

decided to give the song a listen, she does have a good voice but the song just goes on and on, I got bored with it


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 21, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Wow, 6 pages on Adeles new single.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I didn't realise that! she must be getting really popular!


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 21, 2015)

A touch 'samey' for me.

Her best song for me was Dylan's melancholic one! ....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdRGMabR_t8


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 22, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Miserable cow, every song she has ever written is about some sad experience or some bloke breaking her heart.

She either put it about loads when she was younger and got dumped a lot or has been involved in the longest break up in the history of the world.
		
Click to expand...

It's not just the broken heart lyrics, it's the 'music by numbers' approach to the melodies and structures of most pop songs these days. I can ignore dodgy lyrics but I can't stand bog standard, run of the mill tunes.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 22, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Miserable cow, every song she has ever written is about some sad experience or some bloke breaking her heart.

She either put it about loads when she was younger and got dumped a lot or has been involved in the longest break up in the history of the world.
		
Click to expand...

That has to be the most ignorant post I've ever read on here!

She writes and sings about love songs - as do many, many other artists - in fact, "Love," in all its forms, is the subject of many a performance.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 22, 2015)

Golfmmad said:



			That has to be the most ignorant post I've ever read on here!

She writes and sings about love songs - as do many, many other artists - in fact, "Love," in all its forms, is the subject of many a performance.
		
Click to expand...

She writes song after song about the same thing, one trick pony.

Oh look ive just spilt my brew, now wheres that notepad.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 23, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			It's not just the broken heart lyrics, it's the 'music by numbers' approach to the melodies and structures of most pop songs these days. I can ignore dodgy lyrics but I can't stand bog standard, run of the mill tunes.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is that that is what 95% of the population want when they are buying a record.  Now and again I like what I regard as some relatively way out stuff that messes with the standard song structure of verse, chorus, verse, chorus bride chorus. But I hopefully can appreciate when someone is doing the traditional song writing stuff well, which I think she mostly does.  There's very little of the vocal gymnastics that most females seem to need to do nowadays, yes they are pretty simple tunes but they are harmless enough in a sing along catchy kind of way and she seems to have her head screwed on the right way.

  Plus as a father of a young girl it is so refreshing to see a female singer being extremely successful who is not stick thin or who dresses like a whore that panders to male fantasies in her videos to sell more copies of her record, concert tickets or merchandise.  She is sending out an extremely powerful message in a world of hyper sexualisation of women in the entertainment industry that is constantly fed into the minds of young children. 

Much as I would like Mogwai, Shels or Godspeed You Black Emperor to be at number one it ain't going to happen.  So to me if the masses are going to be buying this kind of stuff then they may as well buy her stuff as she does it well.  

And it could be worse, after all, this is a forum that had a number of posts extolling the virtues of Status Quo.


----------



## Piece (Nov 23, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Miserable cow, every song she has ever written is about some sad experience or some bloke breaking her heart.

She either put it about loads when she was younger and got dumped a lot or has been involved in the longest break up in the history of the world.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't that Dido?! . Now, she *was* dull.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2015)

Dido, The Corrs - Serial producers of the dullest records in recent history.

I'm with HK. So few female singers don't use sex to sell, whether in videos, on stage or in newspapers with those accidental pictures of them with see-through tops or hot pants on a freezing night. Adele doesn't do any of that. She stands there, belts her songs out and doesn't play the fame game. Good on her.


----------



## user2010 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ewwwwwwww, Adele in hot pants and a see-through top.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2015)

What happened to Dido? And the Corrs? Just worried in case a comeback is imminent


----------



## louise_a (Nov 23, 2015)

I have a Dido album on my Ipod, thanks to my mate loading it onto my laptop, I press skip every time it tries to play a track. She is just so dull!


----------



## evahakool (Nov 23, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Miserable cow, every song she has ever written is about some sad experience or some bloke breaking her heart.

She either put it about loads when she was younger and got dumped a lot or has been involved in the longest break up in the history of the world.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit harsh birchy, especially that last paragraph about someone you don't know.

You could go as far back as Leadbelly to hear songwriters composing songs about heartbreak, personal torment etc, some of this music might not appeal to everyone but some of this genre of music has produced songs of brilliance.


----------



## Piece (Nov 23, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What happened to Dido? And the Corrs? Just worried in case a comeback is imminent
		
Click to expand...

The Corrs have a comeback song out right now!

Dido is ringing the Samaritans for ideas on new material...


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 24, 2015)

evahakool said:



			That's a bit harsh birchy, especially that last paragraph about someone you don't know.

You could go as far back as Leadbelly to hear songwriters composing songs about heartbreak, personal torment etc, some of this music might not appeal to everyone but some of this genre of music has produced songs of brilliance.
		
Click to expand...

Well said Bro! 

:thup:


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 24, 2015)

Who was the comedian who said "Di's dead, Dodi's dead, Dido must be s%"ting herself"?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey, if this doesn't make you smile...

[video=youtube_share;-yL7VP4-kP4]https://youtu.be/-yL7VP4-kP4[/video]


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hey, if this doesn't make you smile...

[video=youtube_share;-yL7VP4-kP4]https://youtu.be/-yL7VP4-kP4[/video]
		
Click to expand...

They are my cousins.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 25, 2015)

reckon Golfmmad is in ecstasy watching that

Proper good voice, she could be the next big thing


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 25, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			reckon Golfmmad is in ecstasy watching that

Proper good voice, she could be the next big thing 

Click to expand...

Ha ha, brilliant! 

She's such a good sport. :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hey, if this doesn't make you smile...

[video=youtube_share;-yL7VP4-kP4]https://youtu.be/-yL7VP4-kP4[/video]
		
Click to expand...

That's brilliant 

Such a lovely natural voice - no need to auto tune her


----------



## user2010 (Nov 26, 2015)

Still a depressing song though.......SmoothFM will be lapping it up.(SuicideFM, music to slash your wrists to.)


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 26, 2015)

Lyrics are just like somebody stalking their ex on Facebook


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 26, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hey, if this doesn't make you smile...

[video=youtube_share;-yL7VP4-kP4]https://youtu.be/-yL7VP4-kP4[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant.


----------

